# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال برای ثبت نام کنکور قسمت معدل کتبی نهایی

## bahra

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد.  داوطلب كنكور 96 هستم(تاريخ 1396/06/31فارغ التحصيل مي شوم)  بنده در شهريور امتحانات ترميم معدل(ارتقاي معدل)شركت كردم و معدل كتبي و  كل نهايي بنده تغيير كرد.لذا اين سوال براي اين شخص به وجود امده كه براي  تكميل فرم ثبت نام كنكور قسمت معدل كتبي ديپلم بايد معدل پيشين(قبل ترميم  معدل)يا معدل كتبي كنوني خود را وارد كنم؟  با تشكر

----------


## bahra

up.....

----------


## bahra

up.....

----------


## bahra

بگید دیگه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد.  داوطلب كنكور 96 هستم(تاريخ 1396/06/31فارغ التحصيل مي شوم)  بنده در شهريور امتحانات ترميم معدل(ارتقاي معدل)شركت كردم و معدل كتبي و  كل نهايي بنده تغيير كرد.لذا اين سوال براي اين شخص به وجود امده كه براي  تكميل فرم ثبت نام كنكور قسمت معدل كتبي ديپلم بايد معدل پيشين(قبل ترميم  معدل)يا معدل كتبي كنوني خود را وارد كنم؟  با تشكر


و علیکم السلام  :Yahoo (100): 
معدل قبل از ترمیم رو باید وارد کنی ... اونی که تو کارنامه گسترده ریز نمرات دیپلم نوشته شده ...

----------


## bahra

> و علیکم السلام  معدل قبل از ترمیم رو باید وارد کنی ... اونی که تو کارنامه گسترده ریز نمرات دیپلم نوشته شده ...


  مرسی ممنون خوب ولی پس نمرات ترمیمم چی میشه؟هیچی؟

----------


## maliarefi

خیلی عجله داری هاااا  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> مرسی ممنون خوب ولی پس نمرات ترمیمم چی میشه؟هیچی؟


خواهش میکنم
اگه نمرات ترمیم معدل تو *سایت سازمان سنجش* (و نه فقط dipcode ! ) هست که تاثیر میدن اگه نیست هم که احتمالاً هیچی!  :Yahoo (35):

----------

